
Parasite in cat poop linked to higher likelihood of entrepreneurial behavior - tosh
https://www.businessinsider.de/parasite-in-cat-poop-linked-to-entrepreneurial-behavior-2018-7
======
zunzun
I've been eating cat poop every day for the past month, and I have not made
any more money yet. Am I not eating enough?

